# How do you study with a lot of depression?



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I need to study at least 2 hours per day of quality time, but when I'm depressed which is everyday, it makes that time go by much longer, or it makes it so that on some days I don't study at all.
I really need to manage this somehow


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

Indulge yourself in the subject so deeply that it distracts you from your depressive thoughts. Kinda like watching TV or a movie.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

benevichi said:


> Indulge yourself in the subject so deeply that it distracts you from your depressive thoughts. Kinda like watching TV or a movie.


I can do that with some subjects, but what if I'm already depressed before I started studying and can't get myself to concentrate on it?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Depression and school, yikes, very bad combination. 

I never did find a fix, and it (and anxiety and avoidance issues) drove me out of college (twice).

Not helpful, I know - maybe someone else can add in some input.

Good luck.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

In 5 minute intervals. That's what I do. Study for 5 minutes. Fap for 20 minutes. Study for 5 minutes. Watch a movie. Study for 5 minutes. Watch porn for 15 minutes. Study for 5 minutes etc...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Depression and school, yikes, very bad combination.
> 
> I never did find a fix, and it (and anxiety and avoidance issues) drove me out of college (twice).
> 
> ...


Thanks :duck



Imbored21 said:


> In 5 minute intervals. That's what I do. Study for 5 minutes. Fap for 20 minutes. Study for 5 minutes. Watch a movie. Study for 5 minutes. Watch porn for 15 minutes. Study for 5 minutes etc...


You're doing a ****ty job at trolling my threads, try harder


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I would listen to my favorite artists while studying. Not sure if you can study while listening to music. Maybe sip a warm cup of tea that has a calming effect like chamomile or lavender. Staying in a cluttered room probably also makes you feel down. So keep your area clean.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

I never found depression to get in the way of studying. Not studying would just add to depression and anxiety, because then you are in constant worry and fear that you aren't prepared or in control. Music makes it harder for me to concentrate..I try to go to a library where you can find quiet peace helps a lot.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Vanishing Flame said:


> Thanks :duck
> 
> You're doing a ****ty job at trolling my threads, try harder


Just block him, I'm pretty sure he's the most blocked person on this site lol


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Vanishing Flame said:


> I need to study at least 2 hours per day of quality time, but when I'm depressed which is everyday, it makes that time go by much longer, or it makes it so that on some days I don't study at all.
> I really need to manage this somehow


Sometimes a happy song helps, or having the TV's noise in the background but the TV should be in an angle that you can't see it so you don't get distracted by watching it. And not being in a hot room. Also having a drink of water next to you can help you concentrate a bit too, it does for me, maybe for you too? I hope you can find ways to study without letting depression bother you.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

Starting is by far the hardest part. I agree on the advice of studying just 5 minutes. *5 minutes*, after that, you're free to do whatever you want. Sometimes after those 5 minutes you realise continuing the work for some more minutes is not even that hard anymore. Once you've found the rhythm, you may be temporarily distracted from your depression, because your brain can only focus on one thing at a time.

Oh and another very important thing: establish a *solid * daily rhythm: try to study at the same times every day, and with the same duration. Your habits form you and your life, habits are so much underrated. In depression this is even more important. You'll probably need some willpower, but not more than you already have. Focus only on what you need to do right now, future you will take care of your future problems.

I hope you find something useful in my flood of advice.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Get rid of all distractions. Close your laptop/computer and put it away. Plug the internet out and turn off your phone. Just remember the amount of studying you do now will determine your success in the future. Good luck!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

just go in the library and don't leave until you're done. find a nice quiet corner so you can cry and eat a burrito or whatever if you need to. that's how i did it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

You just have to accept that things are going to take you longer and deal with it. When I was at a low point I couldn't maintain the concentration or motivation to read more than 3 pages in a half hour. I just had to sit there and do it, accepting that I'd have to miss sleep and not do anything fun.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Honestly, studying even just two hours straight is tough for non depressed people if the topic isn't interesting to them, and it's also not productive, after the first hour your retention level drops off quick because you're tired of focusing and you kind of revert into thinking the quantity of time spent studying is the goal rather than the quality of time. So when I'm feeling like total s*** but I need to study I reward myself through out the study session. Give a good half hour of trying to focus and learn, then reward yourself with something uplifting like a 20 minute episode of How I Met Your Mother on Netflix or whatever entertains you, then do another 30 minutes of studying, and repeat. Each time you come back to studying you'll feel more refreshed than if you just forced yourself through a sh*tty 2 hour study session. 

Just study for as long as you feel like you're effectively retaining the information, then take a quick break, then go back to studying.


----------



## NsGirl (Mar 11, 2014)

I always go to the library to study because it seems easier to concentrate when you actually are in the moment, in a place specifically to study. I honestly feel like I can't leave the library without doing some work/writing/studying. I am critical of what people think when they pass by, so it almost motivates me to make sure I look like/am working. My mind also seems more focused there, and then when I go home it uplifts my mood slightly because I don't feel so behind and overwhelmed.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

For me, studying is motivational in itself since I would be more depressed if I didn't study and failed a test. 

But when I'm feeling down and gotta study, I try to read a couple pages and then watch a movie and go back to reading.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Just do it..thats what I'm doing. ....no matter how crappy I feel, I dont let my feelings vote..

I auto-pilot through it and just study.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

benevichi said:


> Indulge yourself in the subject so deeply that it distracts you from your depressive thoughts. Kinda like watching TV or a movie.


Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

Honestly i don't know what to tell you. lack of motivation is a major symptom when depressed. i'd suggest see a counsellor, just talk out your sadness and that'll help you. sometimes sharing the pain can ease it. that alone i think will help your overall depression/sadness and thus help you study. also they may have some tips too.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't study at all with my mind as ****ed as it is. Skips the "how do you study" part. Kind of ****s me over on the actually knowing the **** though. I might have to buy some adderall off this one greasy filipino kid.


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

Recently just faced the same problem during my revision.

I had 1.5 weeks to study. The first week went fine, because I established a routine. Went to my grandparents' house everyday and consistently managed to do notes for one chapter everyday. It also helped that I knew what I was going to do each day, some kind of goal at least. I rewarded myself when I got home with movies or something.

The last part of the revision didn't go so well however. I got a bit complacent and I also didn't set a specific study goal each day. Ended up staying home, half-heartedly reading through my teacher's notes, while watching some movies, felt ****ty about not being productive.

Thinking about how best to study (whether its writing practise essays, doing test questions or doing chapter notes, depends on your subjects) and breaking that down into small manageable goals is very important. And as said by the others, find a place where you won't get distracted. Yup all the best, don't give up.


----------

